# Any AMS vendor here that cover Washtenaw County?



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

I Need help with flat rate trash out work order in Washtenaw county Michigan - if interest please pm me - trash debris approx. 70 cyd - $1000.00 no disc.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> I Need help with flat rate trash out work order in Washtenaw county Michigan - if interest please pm me - trash debris approx. 70 cyd - $1000.00 no disc.


Wow less than $15 a yrd? after paying help and dump fee's you can work at McDonald's for more $$$$

At least they will be making money


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sure the order has already been scrutinized and the standard "Your photos only support 70 cyds, therefore your bid has been adjusted" has been applied to the original 100 cyds bid.:yawn:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Double that price and I might get interested.
If I was closer.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

At those rates your best bet is to go on Craigslist and find some scumbag, hack, "contractor". Or perhaps find 70 homeless people and pay them $1.00 each to dispose of a cube to dispose of offsite. 
My question is what ever happened to contractors doing there own work? No one including contractors want to roll up there sleeves and get dirty. It's always just sub it out sub it out. 


REO2Rentals said:


> I Need help with flat rate trash out work order in Washtenaw county Michigan - if interest please pm me - trash debris approx. 70 cyd - $1000.00 no disc.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Probably be better off hiring a laborer off craigslist. :thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

how much those company pay? 35 cyd for $260.00 after disc. and you have to wait for your moola 120 days or more to get pay and if you want to get paid early it another 4% on top of that:thumbup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> At those rates your best bet is to go on Craigslist and find some scumbag, hack, "contractor". Or perhaps find 70 homeless people and pay them $1.00 each to dispose of a cube to dispose of offsite.
> My question is what ever happened to contractors doing there own work? No one including contractors want to roll up there sleeves and get dirty. It's always just sub it out sub it out.



I'm just so slam with work now HELPPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> I'm just so slam with work now HELPPPPPPPP!!!!


You're going broke and fast....help is on the way. It's name is Obama.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You're going broke and fast....help is on the way. It's name is Obama.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> I'm just so slam with work now HELPPPPPPPP!!!!


Thats cause everyone else is turning them down.....:whistling2:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

$1000 for 70yards? Hahahahaha


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> I'm just so slam with work now HELPPPPPPPP!!!!


When you agree to take jobs at a loss, there is plenty of work........:yes:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> how much those company pay? 35 cyd for $260.00 after disc. and you have to wait for your moola 120 days or more to get pay and if you want to get paid early it another 4% on top of that:thumbup:


 Ya really need to ditch an outfit like that... Do like roll-off companies... demand payment once the stuff goes on your truck. 120 Day wait for payment...LOL


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Just did one for them and between the time we bid the property and the time we returned to do the trash out someone had removed a large shed and most of the exterior debris. In the process they trimmed limbs to get the shed out and destroyed a swingset. I immediately called the client and had to file a police report. AMS then asked if the debris totals were the same? 

I Replied "No I have to cut the limbs up and disassemble the swing set." They basically told me I was eating this one and I agreed just to keep them happy.

Fast forward to today I get a call asking me to provide more pictures to justify my exterior debris totals. This is a clever little trick they play I learned it from CORELOGIC. They KNOW you sent in all of your pics so they screw you. In this case I actually had a 2nd set that had never been submitted because I KNEW this would happen. 

They tried to cut my trash out but with the 6 dump receipts and 435 pics it didn't happen.

Was it worth it? NO! I shouldn't be working for people I KNOW are out to screw me.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I send them an email and tell them


> that as an ethical business owner you are highly offended in their insinuations
> that you are not, and the view from where you stand looks like they are trying to take advantage of you and act unethically.
> Please clarify.
> The debris count stands.




See how long they take that stance. 

Its true, I really get tired of their BS and constantly treating the contractors as if they are second class citizens.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You're going broke and fast....help is on the way. It's name is Obama.


Hey Thano... are you out in the heartland of the US?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Hey Thano... are you out in the heartland of the US?





Try obama's vacation spot.



I heard that he drinks wine coolers and fuzzy navels with obama and the wookie on the beach................ and likes it.









I'm dead the next time he logs in and sees this. lol :lol:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Try obama's vacation spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> how much those company pay? 35 cyd for $260.00 after disc. and you have to wait for your moola 120 days or more to get pay and if you want to get paid early it another 4% on top of that:thumbup:


It's 50.00 minus the 20% for me so about $40.00 a cyds.

Pay is usually 45-60 days out. There are certain things about this industry that need changing. Slow Pay is the big issue for most. My hot button is all the criteria we have to meet to get paid not so much when.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Hey Thano... are you out in the heartland of the US?


No, I am not in DC.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Try obama's vacation spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

His real vacation spot is on your lap with a gallon of mayonnaise and soy sauce. The wookie said she's bringing the vinegar to kill the smell and a new cowboy hat signed by Bill Clinton for you.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That is just nasty. 









RTV


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> It's 50.00 minus the 20% for me so about $40.00 a cyds.
> 
> Pay is usually 45-60 days out. There are certain things about this industry that need changing. Slow Pay is the big issue for most. My hot button is all the criteria we have to meet to get paid not so much when.


 
Slow pay is a problem with all but 5 brothers. I have been so covered up the past month. try to get companies to reassign and they just wait for me to do.all the trash out i`m doing has about bleed me dry on cash!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That is just nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it were. On my way to NJ. Talk to you later.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Slow pay is a problem with all but 5 brothers. I have been so covered up the past month. try to get companies to reassign and they just wait for me to do.all the trash out i`m doing has about bleed me dry on cash!


I've put a few companies on notice that work will be suspended if they don't comply with their original "contract" terms. Actually suspended 3Pts for 2 months until they paid... 
Did they come back with additional work aftee suspension, ...sure 'nough did


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Thats cause everyone else is turning them down.....:whistling2:


 
On Family Feud, that would be the #1 answer...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Slow pay is a problem with all but 5 brothers. I have been so covered up the past month. try to get companies to reassign and they just wait for me to do.all the trash out i`m doing has about bleed me dry on cash!


You can tie up thousands in the "FLOAT" where you have spent and spent waiting to be reimbursed. The worst part is you aren't broke you just have all your money in the pot.

I don't know that it really ever catches up. 

I recently had a national tell me that we should take out a credit line to pay our contractors early on their work so we could retain more subs. I told him that they needed to pay faster and that would not be necessary.

It becomes a chicken and the egg argument very quickly.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

30-45 day terms are not uncommon. Restaurants to food distributors, me to my landfill, me to my fleet gas card, my previous employer to their customers. Shoot even my credit card gives me 30-45 days to pay my balance that I've charged before I have to pay interest.

If anything, the problem is that people get into this business thinking that they don't need working capital, like you would in any other business. If you go and start a car dealership, you need $$ to buy your cars, float your business until you get sales and get through the slow times. If you open a restaurant, you need capital to buy equipment, and working capital until the restaurant is profitable. 

Quite honestly I'm not sure why 30-45 days upsets so many people. Longer than that, I would get upset, but <45 days doesn't bother me.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> 30-45 day terms are not uncommon. Restaurants to food distributors, me to my landfill, me to my fleet gas card, my previous employer to their customers. Shoot even my credit card gives me 30-45 days to pay my balance that I've charged before I have to pay interest.
> 
> If anything, the problem is that people get into this business thinking that they don't need working capital, like you would in any other business. If you go and start a car dealership, you need $$ to buy your cars, float your business until you get sales and get through the slow times. If you open a restaurant, you need capital to buy equipment, and working capital until the restaurant is profitable.
> 
> Quite honestly I'm not sure why 30-45 days upsets so many people. Longer than that, I would get upset, but <45 days doesn't bother me.


 
I doesn`t bother me have been doing this for 13 yrs and am use to payment terms. My work flow has just gone threw the roof and burning threw my cash on hand. I do not much credit


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> 30-45 day terms are not uncommon. Restaurants to food distributors, me to my landfill, me to my fleet gas card, my previous employer to their customers. Shoot even my credit card gives me 30-45 days to pay my balance that I've charged before I have to pay interest.
> 
> If anything, the problem is that people get into this business thinking that they don't need working capital, like you would in any other business. If you go and start a car dealership, you need $$ to buy your cars, float your business until you get sales and get through the slow times. If you open a restaurant, you need capital to buy equipment, and working capital until the restaurant is profitable.
> 
> Quite honestly I'm not sure why 30-45 days upsets so many people. Longer than that, I would get upset, but <45 days doesn't bother me.


I feel the same way. Not sure why it's such a hurdle for so many. In construction I bought materials and waited until we installed which depending on work load and weather could be 30-60 days. It's nothing new.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I feel the same way. Not sure why it's such a hurdle for so many. In construction I bought materials and waited until we installed which depending on work load and weather could be 30-60 days. It's nothing new.


Ditto.... but when it gets past 45 days demand letters need to start going out.


----------

